
Merging mkdir and touch: Advanced New File - tanrax
https://github.com/tanrax/terminal-AdvancedNewFile
======
stephenr
The readme of this says: "Thanks to the power of python"...

But why use python for this at all? Even with the edge case features like the
`--change` flag, it's shorter to write this in Shell, and you have no
requirement for python (which is admittedly fairly ubiquitous) or the "click"
module (which is not).

I get that people write in the language(s) they're familiar with, but this is
a bit ridiculous, no?

